# Sacramento Show #1



## Leo_5313 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Sacramento (CA, USA) Orchid Society Show and Sale (Apr 20-21, 2013)*

Paph Fumi's Delight







The bulldog is Paph Forest Park; the Paph on your lower left is Prime Child






Paph Eva Weigner 






Paph esquirolei 






Bulbo lobbii






Bulbo cheiri






Bc Yellow Bird






Paph urbanianum and Paph villosum; the Phal is Orchid World 'Bonnie Vasquez' 






Did not record names for the following:


























I think this is Bulbo sumatranum but not sure...


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 21, 2013)

*#2*

Slc Kevin Hipkins






Serracenia






Sarcochilus











Robiquetia cerina






Phrag sedenii






Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice






Phrag pearcei






Phrag Noirmont






Phrag Jason Fischer


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 21, 2013)

*#3*

Phrag Hougue Point






Phrag Don Wimber






Phrag caudatum











Paph (victoria-mariae x charlesworthii)






Paph urbanianum and Paph villosum






Paph tranlienianum






Paph tonsum and Paph acmodontum






Paph sukhakulii var. album






Paph sanderianum





Left: name not recorded; right: Paph niveum






Paph Ho Chi Minh






Paph hennisianum






Paph haynaldianum







Cymbidium Memoria Amelia Earhart






-END-


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Leo. what did you buy?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks Leo. what did you buy?



Hi Eric, for the first time in a show and sale, no purchase!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice photos and plants. Thanks for sharing. The cymbidium is making a show-stopping display and I loved the Fumi Delights.


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like a great show, thanks for all the photos! I love that Fumi's Delight group, too. The Bulb. lobbii is a claptonense, from what I've seen pretty different but currently synonymous per Kew so I guess it gets registered that way for show judging.


----------



## chrismende (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the extensive posting of pix, Leo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dido (Apr 22, 2013)

Great pic looks like a nice show to visit


----------



## Secundino (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Great show! Thanks for the tour.


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 22, 2013)

Love that Forest Park. Thank for all the pictures.


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2013)

Whose exhibit was the Forest Park in?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool! Sad I missed it (again!) this year. Looks like the slippers were well represented. 

Not generally a huge fan of Sorc. Apprentice but that one is pretty gorgeous! 

There was a vendor, Hansen's I think, out of Yuba City, at the downtown farmers market on Sunday. Seemed like a nice guy. Has some nice cymbidiums at nice prices, but mostly Onc. inter generics. We had a nice conversation. More serious once he knew how many orchids I used to have. Funny how my husband referred to the forum as "ours." LOL. Maybe he should work on spam deletion over the next week or so and see if he still thinks that.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 22, 2013)

tim said:


> Whose exhibit was the Forest Park in?



I think Dave Sorokowsky's


----------



## eggshells (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice Show, thanks for the tour.


----------



## nikv (Apr 22, 2013)

It looks like it was a nice show. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> Hi Eric, for the first time in a show and sale, no purchase!


Wow! "Strong is the Force within this one!"


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 22, 2013)

Leo, thanks for the photos. I've not gone to a show in years and enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 22, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> Leo, thanks for the photos. I've not gone to a show in years and enjoyed them immensely.



He missed my druryi and venustum, :wink: But they were small


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 22, 2013)

mormodes said:


> I think Dave Sorokowsky's



Dave is a seller at the show. So, this could be his plant. It was not awarded when I was there on Sat morning but judging was going on at that time. Anyone knows if this bulldog got an award?


----------



## mormodes (Apr 23, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> Dave is a seller at the show. So, this could be his plant. It was not awarded when I was there on Sat morning but judging was going on at that time. Anyone knows if this bulldog got an award?



I didn't stay for judging. Over the next week or so I should get the results and I'll let you know.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice show. Do they do judging on site during shows?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, AOS judging is usually the last step after ribbon judging and happens while the show is open.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 24, 2013)

mormodes said:


> I didn't stay for judging. Over the next week or so I should get the results and I'll let you know.



No the bulldog paph didn't get an award.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

cool!
thank you for the groovy photos!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 25, 2013)

mormodes said:


> No the bulldog paph didn't get an award.



Thanks. I love that bulldog!


----------

